# Debridement of leg ulcers



## GIBBERS (Oct 19, 2011)

My vascular surgeon did an excisional debridement of leg ulcers (both legs) here in our office. Can we charge for the ace bandages that were used to wrap the legs after the procedure or is this included in the debridement fee?
Thanks!


----------



## ASH527 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had no luck in getting paid for supplies after debridements - I have tried billing a compression bandage with unna boots and carriers won't pay - I can only advise that you call the carrier & query - Good luck  I would be interested if you do get reimbursed


----------



## Craftabhs (Oct 19, 2011)

*Compression wrap 29581*

Dynaflex and other very specific wraps, which are multi-layer can be charged but I do not think that ace bandages fall in that category.


----------



## GIBBERS (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------

